# Getting Married!



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 30, 2012)

So, me and my fiance are getting married on the 14th!!

super excited =] 

but we don't have any wedding songs picked out yet.. I know there are some older couples on here, and I was just wondering what kind of songs you had play at your wedding? Like the songs you and your lover first danced to =] 

Or just some songs that YOU would get married too etc..

love to hear from ya!


----------



## LuvmyGreenSon (Mar 30, 2012)

I am not an older member but me and my fiance plan to tie the knot next year in july and we are thinking about using Louie Armstrong La Vie En Rose

Idk it is just a cute song to him and I


----------



## jaizei (Mar 30, 2012)

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgT_us6AsDg[/video]


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, congratulations! As a newlywed myself, I can certainly relate to your excitement. We got married last August (7 months ago), and it was wonderful. Definitely a day to remember. As for music, our slow dance song was Berlin's "Take My Breath Away." For our father/bride and mother/groom dance song, we had Celin Dion's "Because You Loved Me." We had a live band that specialized in 80s music (our favorite), but also had a broad repertoire for other types of music. The band played recorded music when they went on breaks. They brought their own, but I gave them an iPod with an eclectic music mix on it.


----------



## wellington (Mar 30, 2012)

I am one of the older ones. We had Turn Around and Look At Me by the vogues. I also like I will Always Love You by Whitney Houston. Just some little friendly advice. Do all your prep work for your big day. When the big day comes, forget everything and just go with the flo, do not fret over anything that may go wrong. Just have a ball. I have been married twice. My first wedding I never enjoyed, worried about everything. My second, OMG the best time of my life and everyone had a blast. We even had people on the street dancing. So do what you can before your day to make it go smooth. Then just enjoy and have fun.
Congratulations on your BIG DAY


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## IRTehDuckie (Mar 30, 2012)

aww thank you guys! 


GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Wow, congratulations! As a newlywed myself, I can certainly relate to your excitement. We got married last August (7 months ago), and it was wonderful. Definitely a day to remember. As for music, our slow dance song was Berlin's "Take My Breath Away." For our father/bride and mother/groom dance song, we had Celin Dion's "Because You Loved Me." We had a live band that specialized in 80s music (our favorite), but also had a broad repertoire for other types of music. The band played recorded music when they went on breaks. They brought their own, but I gave them an iPod with an eclectic music mix on it.


I also LOVE the 80's haha,, bf not such a big fan 

I'm happy to hear about the married couples :3 especially the newley weds!  about not enjoying your 1st wedding, im REALLY Hoping it wont be that way for me and him =\ i mean, we wanted a small wedding, nothing special, but my dad says "its your big day, so its gunna be a big day" lol he wants everybody int he world to be there and wants everything spectacular, and he is making me really nervous about it all haha, i just hope i will be able to enjoy it as much as you say you enjoyed your second one! 

im listening to the songs you guys mentioned right now haha


----------



## Glasswalker (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats, but can I strongly advise *against* "I Will Always Love You"? That's a break-up song...


----------



## dmmj (Apr 11, 2012)

Older couples? good thing I don't get insulted easily. 
congrats


----------



## Cadance (Apr 11, 2012)

I just wanted to say Congrats!!!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats, IRTehDuckie...hope all is mind-blowingly glorious! 



dmmj said:


> Older couples? good thing I don't get insulted easily.
> congrats



Embrace your impending Geezerhood...many never live long enough to get that far on The Journey!

Besides, the alternative kinda makes with the Hoover-motion!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 15, 2012)

Congrats....


----------



## danny00 (May 30, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Rockford (May 30, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2012)

Congrats!! I'm an "older" half of a whole. I will be married 47 years in October. Our song was "I've got a crush on you Sweetie Pie"..Frank Sinatra. Daddy's little Girl for me and my Dad to dance to. I don't remember what my husband and his Mom danced to. My Daughter-in-law danced with her father to "Did you ever know you're my Hero....I think the name of it is Wind beneath my Wings...from Beaches. EVERYONE cried for that one. I hope your marriage will be as long and as happy as mine is. The only advice I can give you is ..never loose your sense of humor. We raised 5 sons, and spent 47 years laughing at their antic's and we are still laughing. No matter what happens, make your home a happy one.


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2012)

IRTehDuckie said:


> we wanted a small wedding, nothing special, but my dad says "its your big day, so its gunna be a big day" lol



I agree with your Dad. I have been married three times and my biggest regret was never having my "dream" wedding. I always wanted to be married in my own gardens and to ride in a horse drawn carriage. So my advise is, follow your dreams and make this a very special day for you.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 30, 2012)

Well, since Ariel wrote this thread on March 30th, I wonder if she was married on April 14th.

How about an update, Ariel? What was your song? Where did you honeymoon? come on...give!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 30, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Well, since Ariel wrote this thread on March 30th, I wonder if she was married on April 14th.
> 
> How about an update, Ariel? What was your song? Where did you honeymoon? come on...give!!



 I hadn't even looked at the date the thread started.  See what all ya miss, when you only get a minute or two each day to read a couple of threads.  So yes, how WAS the wedding???


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2012)

OMG! I didn't even look at the date of the thread!


----------



## wellington (May 30, 2012)

Yes she is already married and has moved to Michigan. A newbie I believe found this thread and without reading the date posted on it and gave it a big bump.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Jun 4, 2012)

It was a beautiful ceremony!! but sadly we were crunched for time and didnt even have time to dance! so we still have yet to have our first dance haha


----------

